# Betta 2 tier resting ledges



## MutedMonkfish

Hi there .I have just finished a project for my new betta tank.It involved making a new resting place so my betta hasnt got to far to travel to the top for air.I have done a quick and easy step by step guide, that actually only took me 20mins to put together and i have also done pictures so that you can veiw from start to finish.It has turned out rather well and i am more than happy with the out come. I will post pics and instructions when i find out how to get a photo onto this thread . LOL im new to betta and this site as you have guessed lol, and i love them both*w3 .Anyways hope to show what i did soon. Thanks ,Mark


----------



## OP_tiMus-pRiME

Glad to hear it! I'm looking forward to those pics


----------



## Chickadee

Mark for photos like that you scroll down from this type of box when you are making a post in the "Advanced" mode of posting and you will see a button called "Manage Attachments" and click on that. It will open up a seperate window that that will allow you add images or pictures


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Thanks for that chicadee Here goes. What you need.! or this is what i used, u can alter. The object that you are using in the tank ,Aqua silcone, container lids ,Drill.
Firstly i picked the lids i was using. I used ones with a high lip on them so i could stuff them with java moss. I drilled holes in the lids so water could circulate and also to poke threw the java moss to keep in postiion.
I fix the lids by using Aqua silcicone and let dry for 24 hours.
Then stuffed the lids with the moss and poked the moss threw the lid,then tied some thread threw the holes to secure most of the moss.
As you can see i think it turned out pretty well, and rememebr you can use anything thats tall in your tank! Even a bubble tube cut to your requirments and a slate top or whatever is safe for your tank and tie the moss down with thread safely so that there is no loose bits that the fish can get caught up in.
I hope this will give people ideas of their own as everyones imagination is different. Thank you Mark P.S excuse my spelling


----------



## MutedMonkfish

If you have 4 sided tank you could also silicone a kidney shape dish to the glass as there would be not to much weight beering down on it.! Thanks


----------



## Chickadee

Great Idea and lovely technique! Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I would also recommend that you post about it in the DIY section of the forum as it would work nicely in tanks for other fish besides bettas. If you do not want to repost the whole thing you can just copy and paste the link to this thread and they will find it. Be sure to post that you have an idea that you think will work in the bio-orb or any other fish tank not just for bettas so they know you are not just posting for a betta tank.

Thanks for making such a nice home for your fish. I am sure they will enjoy it very much. I see you have the water level down a bit and that should help too.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Good thinking there Rose , i posted it in Freshwater D.I.Y . and thanks glad you liked it


----------



## koda

Nice work, looks really cool too!


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Yup me to ! A man who never made a mistake , never made nothing


----------



## ladyonyx

That set-up looks great. Makes me want to go set up a new betta tank!


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Devil thats usually the way. whats already in your tank can be modified . If you have a internal filter thats sits below water, you can make a make shift ledge on that as long as its couple of inch below the water line


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Well folks this morning at 9.30 the postman came to my door with a present. Yes yoshi had arrived to his new home.While i was opening the box i kept saying over and over dont be a D.O.A. When i got it open and lifted the bag up,there he was swimming back and forth stairing at me.I cut the bag open carfully and rolled down the edges abit. Then i lowerd the bag into the tank so that the bag water was near the tank temperture. Then i tipped him in and he basically had a good nosey round the tank and has already got his wee hidding place . Has also lay twice on me homemade resting tray, (was well pleased to see that). So look forward to tomorrrow so i can put me lighting on as i waiting 24 hours so not to sook him. Will take pics tomorrow when the light is on. thanks all especially Rose for making my first betta feel at home Thanks , Markoh and yoishi lol *w3


----------



## MutedMonkfish

I had the bag sitting in the tank till it climatised then tipped the water and Betta in. No bag was left in


----------



## MutedMonkfish

the reason i did is theres no other fish in the tank and never will be, and for all there was of the water in the bag,


----------



## MutedMonkfish

If it was a comunial tank id never tip the bag of water in incase it was infected and caused harm to the other fish.


----------



## Chickadee

Just be careful not to do that with any other fish since part of the acclimatization is getting them used to the local water. I thought you understood that he needed to have some small amounts of the local water put in his bag slowly to get him used to the pH and all or I would have mentioned it. As long as he is doing fine now it will be okay but when you do his water changes in a week or so you will be doing the acclimatization for him then.

Did he come from far away, like Thailand or did you have a local transshipper? If he was from a local area then it is not a large thing at all as he is already pretty much used to the local water.

I do so look forward to Yoshi's pictures. I know how you have looked forward to his arrival and want you to know that he and you are to be congratulated for finding each other.

I am so happy for you both.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish

The guy i bought this from is from England.Qoute. Stunning HMPK Fancy Dragon 

he has been imported from thailand by me from known breeders

IN TOP CONDITION WITH EXCELLENT FINNAGE 

3MONTHS OF AGE APPROX


----------



## Chickadee

Then he has not had a great change in waters. He will be fine. Congrats.

Rose


----------



## swiftless_fire

wow thanks for this idea...ill use it in future tanks as well as maybe my 55 gallon tank! thanks for the idea again!


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Thanks . This has been 3 weeks now since i started my first Betta tank. My boy is pretty happy in the tank. Ive just set up another tank in a different style and waiting for it to cycle to add a new Betta, as they are super fish to watch. Very snake like in thier movements.My third tank and last tank has already been planned out for my third Betta but i will have too many tanks in my living room and , not that i mind as they all sitting in nice places and arnt in the way of anything. Total tanks will be 6 but i beleave il put one in the kitchen. They say fish get hooked, what about us humans! lol


----------



## Chickadee

have you gotten the second tank going yet?

we await pictures >>>>LOL

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Yup second tank up and running. Am well happy with the out come . As soon as i find the camera lead to upload pics again i will. Yoshi is a happy bunny btw !


----------



## Chickadee

*w3k: good to hear it and glad to know!

Rose


----------

